# Bowie...Anyone?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just picked up the new album, and plan on listening to it tonight. From the reviews I've read it's getting good reviews. I'll give you my thoughts tomorrow...has anyone else bought it, and what do you think?

Nige


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gets better with each listen...didnt think we'd ever see another album from him with health issues and all....


----------

